# Axolotls in Northern Ireland?



## binkiesbuns (Oct 24, 2011)

Bit of a long shot but was just wondering if there are any Axolotl breeders/owners in Northern Ireland with one for sale as I'm looking for one for company for my albino. Any replies appreciated!
:flrt: 
Thanks! 
E


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

have a look here: Species Wanted, Items Sought - Wanted in the European Union (including the UK) at Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Portal

if you join up you can place a wanted ad : victory:


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*Axolotls*

Axolotls are CITES listed so you cant transport them over borders so Eire is out of the question, however Northern Ireland is part of the UK so you should be allright to get some sent over but you might want to double check on the legality. Axolotls need to be couriered rather than posted if you want to avoid breaking the law and receiving dead axolotls. Your best bet would be to order some eggs, try caudata.org classified section.


----------



## binkiesbuns (Oct 24, 2011)

*Eggs!*

Thanks for the replies guys! Just been on to ebay and ordered some eggs (NI is uk so should be ok), have a tank I can use so going to do some research on baby axys and get it set up :2thumb:
Thanks again! xxx


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*axolotls*

Your biggest problem with raising baby axolotls is water quality and having a constant supply of live food for the first month or so. The easiest food to grow yourself is baby brine shrimp, you can order the eggs online and there is online info on how to grow them.


----------



## binkiesbuns (Oct 24, 2011)

ianxxx said:


> Your biggest problem with raising baby axolotls is water quality and having a constant supply of live food for the first month or so. The easiest food to grow yourself is baby brine shrimp, you can order the eggs online and there is online info on how to grow them.


Thanks for the advice , have you raised hatchlings before? The axy eggs actually arrived today but half of them have hatched in the post and weren't supposed to be ready til next week! I'm a bit worried as the hatchlings aren't moving bar one who's swimming around and I'm still waitng on some live brine shrimp getting here!:gasp: Do you know how long the hatchlings can survive without food after they've consumed their yolk sack? Don't want him to die :sad:


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*axolotls*

I think they can survive about 48 hrs, if your buying shop brought brine shrimp they may be a bit big, you need baby brine shrimp. If you have a water butt in your garden which is amphibian free, there should be daphnia in there which you can use.


----------



## binkiesbuns (Oct 24, 2011)

ianxxx said:


> I think they can survive about 48 hrs, if your buying shop brought brine shrimp they may be a bit big, you need baby brine shrimp. If you have a water butt in your garden which is amphibian free, there should be daphnia in there which you can use.


 
I dont have a water butt unfortunately, I was able to get some eggs yesterday though which I'm in the process of trying to hatch so fingers crossed they'll be ready by tonight! Do you know how many baby brine shrimp I should put in with the baby axy once they're ready and how often? Sorry about all the questions but keen to get advice from someone with experience :2thumb:


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*axolotls*

You wont be able to count them lol, they are too small, filter some of the brine shrimp out of the solution they are in with a pair of old tights, rinse with tap water to remove the salt, place in the axolotl tank, they wont last very long in the fresh water so they will need to be cleaned out daily, 100% water changes are required. I do two feeds/water changes per day for the first month. Poor water quality will kill baby axolotls, so you need to keep on top of it. You can store brine shrimp in the fridge but its best to keep a batch on the go all the time.


----------



## binkiesbuns (Oct 24, 2011)

Brilliant! Would never have thought to use tights lol, sounds like a perfect way to fix my ripped net too!  Thats great advice thankyou, er just to sound thick though lol, what do the brine shrimp look like when they've hatched? At the minute theres just white dots floating about (Im assuming this is the salt) and red, brownish dots at the bottom which I'm guessing are the eggs?


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*Brine shrimp*

If you have used a pump , turn it off, allow the water to settle. After 20 min, empty egg cases will be on the surface, unhatched eggs at the bottom of the container, the red/brown mass towards the bottom will be the brine shrimp, use a turkey baster or syringe to suck them out. Remember to rinse them to remove the salt, if your storing them in the fridge keep them in the brine, you are supposed to beable to keep them for a week or so, mine always start to stink after day 2, so i always have a fresh batch on the go.


----------



## Cazzicle (Jan 9, 2017)

For anyone looking at this now, please keep in mind that live feeding anything with a backbone to another animal is ILLEGAL!
So no small fish etc


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Cazzicle said:


> For anyone looking at this now, please keep in mind that live feeding anything with a backbone to another animal is ILLEGAL!
> So no small fish etc


this simply isn't the truth


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Am I allowed to add that I was in " Jungle Pets ", North Antrim, about a month ago? They had axolotls available there. I never actually looked at them, so no idea of size or colour. 








+44 28 2763 8581


----------

